# Car Forums > Performance and Handling > Mechanical >  Audi S5 won't start

## MPowered

My 2011 Audi S5 wont start. Seems the battery may be shot as it is the original. My Portable charger seems to charge it but when I try to start it, it still seems dead. I'm pretty sure it requires a new battery. I don't really want to go the stealer. Any good options where to purchase replacement?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Napa, Costco, Canadian tire. In that order.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Costco.
An S5 might require a trip to the dealer to replace its battery though. Someone else will be able to confirm.
Some of these fancier German cars require this permission procedure nonsense to change the battery.

----------


## MPowered

Thnx so far, I'm aware that the the new battery needs to be recoded for the MMI so may have to get that done at the dealer or find someone with coder.

----------


## killramos

I mean it doesn’t hurt to ask what the cost to recode the battery is versus the cost to recode and replace.

Maybe there is enough delta to justify buying the battery elsewhere and getting them to code it, maybe it’s not.

----------


## buh_buh

You don't have to reprogram it, but you should as you risk overcharging the battery and you'll have to replace this one sooner.
OBDeleven or VCDS if you don't want to take it to the dealer.

----------


## MPowered

Thanks! I went to the dealer. $331 for exact battery. Below NAPA and slightly higher than Costco. I changed it myself and will take it back to the dealer and have them recode it for $90. For another $90 they would have installed it so I saved some beer money.

----------


## mr2mike

I'm surprised someone here didn't code the battery for you. I don't have Audi software but bmw stuff I do. Not hard to register new battery or code for a different one based on amp hours.

----------


## MPowered

No offers here for coding…yet. I did use a guy a few years ago that had the right software. I think he charged $50???

----------


## killramos

I know the dealers have a bad rap for being overpriced, but sometimes they aren’t terrible.

Always worth checking to see what they say instead of speculating.

----------


## Misterman

> I'm surprised someone here didn't code the battery for you. I don't have Audi software but bmw stuff I do. Not hard to register new battery or code for a different one based on amp hours.



I have all the BMW stuff as well. But I don't work on enough Audi/VW to justify forking out for VAG-COM. I see china is now selling ripoff Mercedes and Alldata software. Might be able to find a VAG over there now if I look.

----------


## Flexray

You have to be careful of what brand of battery that you buy, not all batteries can be registered into VAG products. Not registering the battery will reduce its life, you will get like 3 years out of it compared to 5+. 
If you have a half hour to kill, this is an entry-level short training course on modern-day starting and charging systems. Battery registration/current sensors are covered in it a bit, then a big sales pitch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Qn...-onDiagnostics

You don't need a VCDS or ODIS to register a battery. Any vin specific scan tool should be able to do it, like Autel, Aultologic, OTC, Snap-on. Almost any aftermarket shop can register the battery for you. This is how it is done with the VCDS: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJAS...l=RossTechVCDS

----------


## killramos

How to tell me to “just hit the dealer” without telling me to just hit the dealer.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Costco, Napa, and NOT Canadian tire. In that order.



FYP, just went through the run around with Canadian Tire and their "4 year battery replacement warranty" on an Eliminator. Coles notes, 3 year one month old Eliminator would die overnight (wouldn't even start with a jump start either) and the magic crappy tire battery tester said it was "fine." Had to bring the battery back to them twice and only managed to get a warranty replacement after I spoke to the manager and wasted 30 minutes of my life. 

Buy an Energizer AGM battery at Costco 5 year no hassle replacement warranty and no BS. I've had decent luck with NAPA for batteries as well for a cheaper price. But in our climate I'd stick to an AGM battery especially if it's a daily that sits outside all winter.

----------


## mr2mike

I will attest all my costco Battery experiences are great.
No, how did you use this battery? Was it frozen? Car sat in garage all the time? Was it heated?
No questions... At all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's a reason I listed canandian tire last.

----------


## mr2mike

> There's a reason I listed canandian tire last.



If you need a T-fal pan on the same day. Recommended.

----------

